# Anglaise not setting in freezer



## scaples (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi! 
I'm having problems getting anglaise that's spun in commercial ice cream maker to set in the freezer. The anglaise is a 2:5:10 ratio of egg yolks:milk:cream. The freezer is set at -8°, but is stays at 5°-10°. The anglaise keeps the consistency it had immediately after spinning but doesn't set any more. Is the freezer just too warm, or could there be another issue occurring here?
Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, waaaay too warm. Should be -20c, -18c is ok.,but lower than that and it gets sloppy.

Also, the more sugar you have in the mix, the softer the set, you see this more often with sorbets, but it’s just as applicable with custard type ice creams too.


----------

